# Anybody else do Stucco Repairs?



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's a stucco repair I did last week on an exterior repaint I was doing. 
Water had got behind that decorative piece and rusted out the wire lathe. Which ultimately caused the stucco to fail in that area.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks good bud. That type of stucco is not easy to repair. My method is after I get the smooth base coat on is to mix up another batch and stand back about ten feet and just start to sling that chit on the wall to give it that natural texture look.

great before and after photos you have.

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Great looking job Paul! Like the new color MUCH better.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Great looking job Paul! Like the new color MUCH better.


Thanks Paul. :thumbsup:
Yes, I like the green much better then the pink too. :yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

A lot of brick in my parts Florida guys and Cali guys do the most stucco. 

Nice job Paul.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> Looks good bud. That type of stucco is not easy to repair. *My method is after I get the smooth base coat on is to mix up another batch and stand back about ten feet and just start to sling that chit on the wall to give it that natural texture look*.
> 
> great before and after photos you have.
> 
> Pat


:laughing:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

believe me it works great - after you sling it on, just go and knock it down to match the exiting texture.

Pat


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> believe me it works great - after you sling it on, just go and knock it down to match the exiting texture.
> 
> Pat


That makes you a human hopper.:laughing:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Paul, I need to call and pick your brain on this. I am sure it is alot like knockdown texture matching wise only with the patch material.. I want to start doing this this year.

Looks good btw!

I will call you sometime in the next 2 weeks.

-Nathan


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Fantastic!

How do you texture it as such?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

nEighter said:


> Paul, I need to call and pick your brain on this. I am sure it is alot like knockdown texture matching wise only with the patch material.. I want to start doing this this year.
> 
> Looks good btw!
> 
> ...


Yeah Nate, give me call. You know my number.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Dunbar Painting said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> How do you texture it as such?


It's done by hand. I use a loose mixture of sanded finish stucco and apply it by using a hawk and trowel. :thumbsup:


----------

